# Sage DTP 15 bar pressure



## RBoston (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi

I'm new around here and certainly no expert, I am doing research into my first machine and I'm torn between the Sage DTP and a secondhand Gaggia classic. The thing that puts me off the Gaggia is a lot of the machines are getting quite long in the tooth and there is a long warm up time so I'm starting to lean towards the DTP. Question is the DTP is 15 bar pressure and from what I gather it can't be modded, how does this impact the coffee, is it bitter? All I see when looking at the Gaggia is people talking about moving it to 9 bar pressure so the coffee is not so bitter and this is the pressure pro machines run at.

So the question is, is 15 bar on the DTP an issue or is it over come by the pre-infusion or am I over thinking things? (I really hate bitter tasting coffee!)

Many thanks


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

15 bar is only the maximum pressure the pump can supply. Therefore, in order to achieve 9 bar of pressure, you will have to dial in your grinder accoding to beans type and roast togher with good puck preparation to provide just enough resistance to produce 9 bar of pressure through the coffee puck.

If you think you already do your best to prepare the puck, there's still an OPV to tune down the pressure

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoston (Jan 3, 2021)

CoffeeTim said:


> 15 bar is only the maximum pressure the pump can supply. Therefore, in order to achieve 9 bar of pressure, you will have to dial in your grinder accoding to beans type and roast togher with good puck preparation to provide just enough resistance to produce 9 bar of pressure through the coffee puck.
> 
> If you think you already do your best to prepare the puck, there's still an OPV to tune down the pressure
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


 That makes sense, thank you


----------

